# The goob, the bad, and the frankly....quite average.



## goob (Oct 23, 2006)

Never been one to keep a diary, so i'll see how dedicated i am to actually sticking to the consistency of updating this.  If i'd been born as Anne Frank, i guess we'd be without a documented slice of nazi war time atrocity, not to mention less a couple of movies and loads of literature.

A bit of history:  Had a fairly experimental upbringing,   in that i dabbled with all sorts of recreational substanses, which over time wrought their  vengence and pushed my once proud sporting body a little out of shape.  So i guess i started working out to escape this and change for the better.

Been working out about 6-8 months, and have to say, i'm addicted to the buzz.  Not only the post workout rush but the results that i have been coming my way.  Approx 14% bf, trying to cut it down to around 8-10%.  Not interested in getting big, just very toned and shredded.  For a while i was experimenting with doing total body 5 days a week, but it eventually took its toll, so i'm cutting it to 3-4 days.

As a snowboarder, i have already very, very strong legs, and as such feel i don't need to train them much.

23/10/06

Rest intervals between exersize sets: 30 secs -1 min.
Between different exersizes: 1-3 min

BB Bench press (Just started doing recently)
100 @ 10
110 @  8
115 @  8

Incline BB BP
110 @ 8
115 @ 6
120 @ 4

Fly's (incline)
30 @ 12
35 @ 10
40 @ 8
45 @ 6

One armed rows
60 @ 10
65 @ 8
75 @ 6
85 @ 4 (to failure)

Lat pull downs
140 @ 8
140 @ 8
Front pull downs
140 @ 8
140@ 8
Overhand closed grip
155 @ 8
155 @ 8
Underhand close grip
165 @ 8
165 @ 7 (To failure)

Leg Press
485 @ 8 (warm up)
550 @ 8 (Heaviest weight on machine)
550 @ 8

Cable crunches
55 @ 12
60 @ 12
65 @ 10
70 @ 8

Bicep curls ( At cable station)
25 @ 10
30 @ 8
35 @ 8
40 @ 6

Supps taken: Multi vit, vit e, folic acid, fish oil caps, vit b complex.

Felt pretty good after that. Not quite sex-with-supermodel good, but certainly lightend the mood with positive energy.  You got to love those endorphins!!!!  
By no means an ideal wo, but am a relative beginner and don't claim to have an iota of the knowledge that other IM members have, so any suggestions are welcome. 

I guess time will tell if i keep this (journal) up.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 23, 2006)

looking good and goodluck with your goals.


----------



## goob (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks man.  I guess time will tell!


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2006)

Could'nt get on IM for past couple of days, kept getting a "can't find server" message.  Tried a few TCP/IP commands to see if it was a network problem, and was able to access other sites so I guess somewhere along the path, a server was down, but then again, i'm not very proficient in this area!

25/10/06

DB Flys
35 @ 12
35 @ 10
40 @ 8

Upright rows
12 @ 65
10  @ 70
10  @ 75

Crunches
30
30
30

SLDL
110 @ 10
120 @ 10
130 @ 10
130 @ 6

BB Curls
30 @ 10
35 @ 10
40 @ 8

DB Squats
30 @ 10
30 @ 10
45 @ 10
45 @ 10

Overhead Press ( lower behind head)
40 @ 12
50 @ 10
60 @ 8

Bent over Rows
60 @ 10
80 @ 10
100 @ 10

Workout was at home, hense some of the low figures, equipment kind of limited.  Not bad, as i did it after getting up before work, I usually don't have the energy being a more nocternal sort of guy. Sure felt more awake and set up for the day after that, but wish i could have made it more challenging.


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2006)

27/10/06

Rest intervals between exersize sets: 30 secs -2 min.
Between different exersizes: 2-5 min

BB Bench press 
100 @ 10
110 @ 8
120 @ 8

Incline BB BP
110 @ 8
115 @ 6
115 @ 4

Fly's 
30 @ 12
35 @ 10
40 @ 8
45 @ 6

One armed rows
60 @ 10
65 @ 8
75 @ 6
65 @ 12

Lat pull downs
140 @ 8
140 @ 8
Front pull downs
140 @ 8
140@ 8
Overhand closed grip
155 @ 8
155 @ 8
Underhand close grip
165 @ 8
165 @ 7 (To failure)

Leg Press
500 @ 8 (warm up)
550 @ 8 (Heaviest weight on machine)
550 @ 8

Cable crunches
55 @ 12
60 @ 12
65 @ 10
70 @ 8
65 @ 10

Preacher curls
30 @ 8
35 @ 8
40 @ 6


Almost exactly the same workout as 23/10/06 and was quite pleased, although rest intervals were slightly longer than then.  I put a lot of it down to trying melatonin for the first time the night before. 
Got to say I've experimented with OTC & prescription sleeping aids ( a la valium) but this was kick ass.  Took 3mg, and tried to read a book before sleeping, next thing I know its 5 am, the books still in my hand at the same page and i'm slumped on a chair fully clothed and drooling!  Wow, pretty effective in my book.  But after sleeping for a few more hours, when I got up, i felt really sluggish, and not really singing the same song as the rest of the world. But Hey -ho, you live and learn.


----------



## goob (Oct 28, 2006)

28/10/06

Upright rows
10 @ 70
8 @ 75
6 @ 80

BB Benchpress
115 @ 10
120 @ 8
125 @ 6

Incline BP
120 @ 8
120 @ 6

Flys
30 @ 12
35 @ 10
40 @ 6

Overhand closed grip lat pulldown
160 @ 8
160 @ 8
165 @ 8
Underhand closed grip
165 @ 8
170 @ 8
170 @ 6

Leg Press
550 @ 8 (x3)

Cable crunches
55 @ 12
60 @ 12
65 @ 10
70 @ 10
65 @ 10

Preacher curls
35 @ 8
40 @ 3
40 @ 3

Not brilliant, my back sure felt like it had been through the wars.  I guess its not the brightest idea to hit the same muscles hard two days on the trot!  Felt good after it.  
Saturday night!!! Yay!  Time to poar copius amounts of booze down my neck and live it large! Commmmmmeeeeee ON!!!!!!
Anyone reading this, have a top night whatever you do!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 28, 2006)

You're old.


----------



## goob (Oct 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You're old.



Thanks. I noticed you eyeing me up in the nursing home.


----------



## goob (Oct 31, 2006)

Damn, one hell of a hang over on Sunday, felt like I had a team of viscious dwarfs running around my head playing gongs, bongos and thunder drums, whilst off their heads on PCP and taking having an orgy with a Marshall stack. 

31/10/06

Cable Rows
75 x 10
80 x 8
85 x 8
90 x 6

Hammer curls
40 x 10 (x3)

BB Benchpress
115 @ 10
120 @ 8
125 @ 6

Incline BP
120 @ 8
120 @ 6

Lat pull downs
155 @ 8
155 @ 8
Overhand closed grip lat pulldown
160 @ 8
165 @ 8
Underhand closed grip
165 @ 6

Had to stop here, had the feeling i was about to give myself a hernia if i kept going, was getting some funny twinges. Workout was pretty poor throughout, guess 4 hours sleep in two days just won't cut it. Worst part is that it was unavoidable, due to work, I have 6 days between  2-4 hours of sleep max per night - less than ideal, but i have to do it once in a while.  I guess doing some working out is better than nothing?  Usually I can over ride it and still have a good workout, but this "hernia" type twinging freaked me out a little, and i figured that i'd rather under do it this time than, risk not lifting for 4 months etc.


----------



## goob (Nov 2, 2006)

2/11/06

Only had 4 hours sleep, so went easy.  Took creatine before to offset muscle fatigue and damage as a result of only having 8-10  hours sleep since Saturday night.  Still, had to go to the gym, would have been annoyed if I pussied out.

Upright Cable rows
65 @ 10
70 @ 10
75 @ 8
80 @ 8

Bicep Cable curls
40 @ 10
45 @ 8
50 @ 8
50 @ 6

Bench Press
120 @ 10
125 @ 8
130 @ 8

DB Flys
35 @ 10
35 @ 10
40 @ 8
45 @ 6

Seated Cable Rows
75 @ 8
80 @ 8
85 @ 6

Cable Crunches
55 @ 12
60 @ 12
65 @ 10
70 @ 8
65 @ 10

Leg Press
550 @ 8 
550 @ 8 
550 @ 8

Felt ok, but I reckon I need a good 12 hours sleep to catch up before next workout.  That way, i'll be able to go hell for leather.  Bring on the weekend.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey good, how do you feel know, at 74, versus when you were in your mid 20s?

I'm 34 and I'm in better shape than I was at 24.


----------



## goob (Nov 2, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Hey good, how do you feel know, at 74, versus when you were in your mid 20s?
> 
> I'm 34 and I'm in better shape than I was at 24.



Errrr.....74 is my level of maturity, closer to 30 physically.....or is that reversed??????

I know what your saying though, I'm probably in the best shape I've ever been in, surpassing my very "cut and athletic" early to mid teen days. And it feels great.


----------



## goob (Nov 4, 2006)

4/ 11/06

Incline BP
115 @ 10
120 @ 10
120 @ 10 
130 @ 6

Flys
35 @ 10
40 @ 8
40 @ 8
45 @ 8

Bench Press
135 @ 10
135 @ 8

One armed rows
55 @ 10
65 @ 8
65 @ 8
65 @ 8

Upright Row
55 @ 10
65 @ 10
70 @ 10

Bicep Curls
45 @ 10
45 @ 10
50 @ 8

Front Lat pull downs
155 @ 8
155 @ 8
Overhand closed grip lat pulldown
160 @ 8
165 @ 8
Underhand closed grip
170 @ 8
170 @ 8

Cable crunches
55 @ 12
60 @ 12
65 @ 10
65 @ 10 (Held lower position for 3 seconds on each rep)

Leg press
550 @ 8
550 @ 8
550 @ 8 (Fast intesnsity)

Not too shaby workout.  Could'nt hammer it and rest times were up slightly.
Took creatine before to give me extra reps, but I can't say I noticed an effect, although muscles were not sore after.  Slept for 9 hours to catch up on a week without sleep, but still felt a little groggy.  Also took in 1/ gallon of water and two strong coffees before working out, and felt bloated just before, but that soon left as soon as I started.
Well, as its Saturday, I hear the booze monster calling me.....he's too hard to resist.....don't want to resist..............need to feed him.........and he's very hungry.....

Have a good one.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 4, 2006)

If you are really 74, you are far from average. Keep up the good work!


----------



## goob (Nov 4, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> If you are really 74, you are far from average. Keep up the good work!



Cheers bud, have a good weekend


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2006)

goob said:


> Not too shaby workout.  Could'nt hammer it and rest times were up slightly.
> Took creatine before to give me extra reps, but I can't say I noticed an effect, although muscles were not sore after.  Slept for 9 hours to catch up on a week without sleep, but still felt a little groggy.  Also took in 1/ gallon of water and two strong coffees before working out, and felt bloated just before, but that soon left as soon as I started.
> Well, as its Saturday, I hear the booze monster calling me.....he's too hard to resist.....don't want to resist..............need to feed him.........and he's very hungry.....
> 
> Have a good one.



Great workout, pal!  I'm a big fan of high volume. 

What are you RIs?


----------



## goob (Nov 4, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Great workout, pal!  I'm a big fan of high volume.
> 
> What are you RIs?



Thanks DOMS.

I usually try for between 30 secs and 90 seconds between each set, and 1-3 min between sets.  The average between sets is about a minute. And average between different exersizes 2 min. Depends on how I feel at the time  - energy/ motivation.

On another note, I hit the gym in my lunch hour once, and due to the fact I had just 60 mins to change / wo/ shower and get back I went down to 20 -30secs between sets, and no time between different exersizes.  It was an absolute ass kicker, I was absosutely destroyed in 45 mns.  Going to try this again on Monday.

I've been checking on your journal too, and am amazed you kept up the 2 a day for so long. Great stuff.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2006)

goob said:


> Thanks DOMS.
> 
> I usually try for between 30 secs and 90 seconds between each set, and 1-3 min between sets.  The average between sets is about a minute. And average between different exersizes 2 min. Depends on how I feel at the time  - energy/ motivation.
> 
> ...



After I give the 5x5 a shot, I'm going back to two a day.  Right now, because of another project, I don't have the time to do two workouts a day.  God I miss it.  I figure I'll be back to doing two-a-day in 4-6 weeks.  Unless I find that I can go longer on 5x5.


----------



## goob (Nov 4, 2006)

DOMS said:


> After I give the 5x5 a shot, I'm going back to two a day.  Right now, because of another project, I don't have the time to do two workouts a day.  God I miss it.  I figure I'll be back to doing two-a-day in 4-6 weeks.  Unless I find that I can go longer on 5x5.



I'm certainly no expert, but from what i've heard 5 x 5 can be pretty tough, and gets tougher.  Are you going to be continuing it in "bloodied, but unbound" or starting a new journal for it? 

I think if I had the time, I would try to split my w/o into two and try the two a day plan.   Unfortunately I don't so I'll continue to fit as much in as possible each time I walk into the gym.


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

goob said:


> I'm certainly no expert, but from what i've heard 5 x 5 can be pretty tough, and gets tougher.  Are you going to be continuing it in "bloodied, but unbound" or starting a new journal for it?
> 
> I think if I had the time, I would try to split my w/o into two and try the two a day plan.   Unfortunately I don't so I'll continue to fit as much in as possible each time I walk into the gym.



5x5 is tough on your body in general. It requires plenty of rest and alot of food.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2006)

goob said:


> I'm certainly no expert, but from what i've heard 5 x 5 can be pretty tough, and gets tougher.  Are you going to be continuing it in "bloodied, but unbound" or starting a new journal for it?



Yes, I'll continue it in my current journal.  5x5 is just going to be a way station until I can get back to my two-a-day.  Although, I hope I pick up a good bit of strength and stamina from it.  It's simply cannot be a long-term program.



goob said:


> I think if I had the time, I would try to split my w/o into two and try the two a day plan.   Unfortunately I don't so I'll continue to fit as much in as possible each time I walk into the gym.



It really doesn't take that much time.  Each workout it only about 45-60 minutes.  The problem is that there is too much going on for me right now to ensure that I can do both workouts each day.  And if I'm only able to have consistency, there's no point to it.


----------



## goob (Nov 6, 2006)

6/11/06

Incline Bench
120 @ 8
120 @ 8

Bench
120 @ 8
125 @ 10

Flys
30 @ 10
35 @ 8
35 @ 8

One armed rows
65 @ 8
75 @ 8
75 @ 8

Front Lat pull downs
160 @ 8
160 @ 8
Overhand closed grip
165 @ 8
165 @ 8
Underhand closed grip
170 @ 8
170 @ 8

Upright rows
60 @ 8
70 @ 8
70 @ 6

Bicep Curls (cable)
50 @ 8
50 @ 8
50 @ 6

Cable crunches
60 @ 10
60 @ 10
75 @ 10
80 @ 10

Lunch hour dash.  Only spent 35 mins in gym so RI's were all time lows of 20- 30  seconds, if that - I just barely moved position and went again.  Between exersizes, at tops 1 min, mostly just the time to get set up.  
Torturous 35 mins.  Absolutely done in after it.  Intensity was very very high, and had to force myself to keep going at a fast rate. 
Was not quite as destroyed as the last time I did it, so I must be getting a little batter in stamina, no creatine used this morning either.  Goddamn feels good though.


----------



## goob (Nov 8, 2006)

8/11/06

DB Flys
40 @ 10
40 @ 12
40 @ 8

Upright rows
12 @ 65
10 @ 70
10 @ 75


SLDL
110 @ 10
120 @ 10
130 @ 10
130 @ 10

BB Curls
35 @ 10
35 @ 10
40 @ 8

DB Squats
45 @ 8
45 @ 12
45 @ 10

Bent over Rows
60 @ 10
80 @ 10
100 @ 10

WO before work, and at home.  In other words, almost pointless, with limited equipment it just was hardly worth it, but only option.  Went really light.
Next wo on sat, i think it's going to have to be a full on super intense, high volume job to make up for not being able to hit the gym due to work.


----------



## goob (Nov 11, 2006)

12/11/06

Incline Bench
110 @ 8
120 @ 8
125 @ 10

Bench
120 @ 8
125 @ 10
130 @ 8

Flys
30 @ 10
35 @ 8
35 @ 8

One armed rows
65 @ 8
75 @ 8
75 @ 8
80 @ 6

Lat Pull downs
160 @ 8
160 @ 8
Front Lat pull downs
160 @ 8
160 @ 8
Overhand closed grip
165 @ 8
165 @ 8
Underhand closed grip
170 @ 8
170 @ 8

Upright rows (on cable station)
60 @ 8
70 @ 8
70 @ 6

Bicep Curls (cable)
50 @ 8
50 @ 8
50 @ 6

Cable crunches
60 @ 10
60 @ 10
75 @ 10
80 @ 10
75 @ 10 (Hold for 3 seconds on bottom of rep)

Leg Press
550 @ 8
550 @ 8
560 @ 10 (added extra weights on top)

Yup, deja vous.  Same workout as usual, but, it ain't broke.......  
Works for me at momment, weights not going up due to cut at present.
RI's were 1min, with 2-3 mins between different exersizes.  Felt good afterwards. High volume + Intensity = knackered goob. 
Been thinking about some sort of pre wo booster, also IM's CEE, however if I could get something with both in, it would be great.  A pre wo booster would enable me to up intensity even more, and possibly more volume. Any Suggestions welcome.
Realised that on average I do around 30 sets per wo, this may be too high, but my body can take a lot of punishment......


----------

